# Opinion of Vintage Ariens 924026 for $300



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

I've convinced myself (after reading these forums) that I want to acquire a vintage Ariens. It makes zero sense since I already own a 2015 Platinum SHO but I can use it from time to time to clear the large concrete apron around our barn. 

After several weeks of searching, this one seems to be the best of the local Craigslist offerings. Based on Scot's excellent website, I think it's from 1976. It's had just one owner and has been in storage for 7 years. The owner's nephew runs a mower shop and has allegedly cleaned the carb and replaced the fuel lines so I'm told it "runs great". They were asking $350 but have come down to $300 which I think is still too high. However, it's calling my name. Am I crazy? 

Since I can't post photos yet, here's a link with photos. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rod330/albums/72157673869304711

Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

If that's the one you want and clean units like that one are hard to find, then I say go for it.
You'll soon forget that you may have overpaid, besides, how much longer will you have to look for something similar in that condition?
Also, as the weeks and months drag on, the prices will only be going up.

If I found a vintage Gilson or Ariens in these parts in that condition, I would not hesitate paying $300.00

If I'm not crazy for driving 1,655 each way from Denver to central PA to buy a garden tractor (loader actually), you're certainly not !


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I'll cast another "go for it" vote!

*If* it's in as good condition mechanically as it is cosmetically, I'd say $300 is a reasonable price.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It seems like a lot of money but if you consider the amount of effort and time some of us put into a fifty dollar machine then that $300 bucks doesn't seem all that bad. Especially if you don't have the time or space to tear one down and tinker restoring it.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

$300 is a fine and reasonable price, for several reasons:

1. We are nearly at the time of year for highest used snowblower prices:
highest prices: late autumn and early winter, because demand is high.
lowest prices: Spring, because demand is low.

2. It looks to be in good condition.

3. 8hp, the higher HP for the era.

If everything works properly, $300 is a very reasonable price.
I paid $250 for my 1971 Ariens..which is older, and not as nice condition as this one.

Scot


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

Many thanks to those who responded!
I decided to make the 2 hour round trip to pick up the snowblower this afternoon. Sadly, upon further inspection, I came home empty handed. 

The seller told me the carb had been professionally rebuilt and fuel lines replaced. However, the engine would only run smoothly at WOT. At half throttle, it was clearly surging (hunting) and at idle it would consistently die. Furthermore, it clearly needed a new muffler and shifting into forward gears was very difficult and clunky. Finally, it positively refused to start with the recoil starter but fired up at WOT with the electric starter...very odd.

The seller was clearly embarrassed and offered to reduce the price to $250. I know a proper carb rebuild (or new replacement) and muffler would likely solve the engine issues but the transmission problem made it easy for me to walk. Plus, it looked much better in photos than it did in person.

Well, I'll keep looking and you have given me a valuable benchmark for reasonable pricing. Since I already have a new Ariens, I can certainly be patient.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm sorry you came home empty handed but it sounds like it's a good thing. The trans shifting problem might be something as simple as just needing some lube but for $350/300 you shouldn't have to try and figure it out in the middle of someone's driveway or garage. Same with the running issues. May be just an adjustment or a leaking gasket then again it might not have been that professional a job. Just because it's expensive doesn't guarantee it's a good overhaul.

It's best to always have the option of walking away in mind. My problem is I tend to sell myself on the unit before I get there and tend to feel obligated to myself to buy it.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Hope the drive was at least enjoyable !!!
I've passed on many equipment purchases, photos are never a substitute for your own eyes.

I'm usually not too upset when an item is not in the condition I expect and I've learned that many sellers are pretty clueless when it comes to mechanical equipment and what they consider great condition and reality can be two different things.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Go for it!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

rod330 said:


> Well, I'll keep looking and you have given me a valuable benchmark for reasonable pricing. Since I already have a new Ariens, I can certainly be patient.


Considering the fact that you really don't need one for this coming winter, I'd wait until spring to get a better blower for a much lower price. 
Patience is the key. :2cents:


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'd buy it for $250 ,and fix it.
The carb rebuild is no big job.If it's all there,and it runs,you'll have a nice machine.
The paint is near perfect, you can't find many nice 924 Ariens here in Ontario


----------

